# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  help with riser height

## jewell

iam building a staircase and need to use a riser height of 200mm to be able to get a step width of 285mm as i have a restricted area to build the staircase in and in this the slop of the staircase is to steep and if i reduce the riser height i loose the step width can any one please tell me if this would be ok or would brake any builing rules

----------


## danielhobby

yes,it not complying with the building code and if you exhaust all design possabilities and cant get a win then maybe you have to apply for a dispensation,ask your building inspector or council for advice,cheers

----------


## dukekamaya

You tread has to be a minimum of 240mm so there is no problems reducing it to get your riser height to the 190mm maximum

----------


## jewell

thanks ill put that into practice and on my calcalations i can set riser height to 186 and still have a tread width of 250 thanks again great help

----------


## Metung

Make sure you factor in the depth of the floor covering at the top and bottom step and then make sure all steps have the same rise. I was out by 10mm on the top step and wasn't able to get the Cerificate of Occupancy until that was rectified.

----------


## jiggy

By having a slight fall in the tread you can get a few mm extra to play with

----------


## sprig

and any overhang of tread above is taken off the going of the tread below - see
half way down this link's page Your Home Technical Manual - 3.4 Safety and Security

----------

